# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Η δικιά μου κλούβα...

## nxr26

Καλημερα σε ολους τους φιλους.Δεν ειμαι νεος με τα καναρινια ,ασχολουμαι απο μικρο παιδι και τωρα ποια εχω μεγαλωσει και δεν εχει περασει χρονια που να μην εχω 2 με 3 ζευγαρια.Θελω να σας παρουσιασω τη δικια μου παραγωγη και τη δικια μου κλουβα και περιμενω ολες τις παρατηρησεις απο τους ποιο γνωστες απο μενα πανω στα πουλια που αγαπαμε.Γιατι αν δε τα αγαπουσαμε δε θα ασχολουμασταν καθολου πιστευω.
Σας διχνω καποιες φωτογραφιες απο τη κατασκευη και τα υπολοιπα θα τα πουμε ποι μετα,σας ζαλισα....

----------


## nxr26



----------


## nxr26



----------


## nxr26

θα εχω σημερα και νεες γιατι θα ειμαι σε καμια ωρα στα πουλια..
περιμενω παρατηρησεις..

----------


## Gardelius

Εύγε Νίκο !!!!!!!!!!  :: 

Εγώ το μόνο που θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω είναι τι πουλάκια είναι και τι κάνεις με τις αναπαραγωγές ;

Δηλαδή γίνονται εκεί ή κάνεις χρήση ζευγαρωστρας ;


Να είσαι καλά να τα χαίρεσαι !!!!


μακάρι να μπορούσαμε περισσότεροι να έχουμε τέτοιους χώρους άξιους για τα αγγελούδια αυτά  :winky:

----------


## kostaskirki

Ανετος χωρος ,μπραβο!! Αυτο που θελω μονο να σου πω ειναι πως με το γουρνακι για νερο που εχεις πολυ φοβαμαι πως θα βρωμιζει ευκολα απο κουτσουλιες και θα χρειαζεται συνεχεια καθαρισμα για να μην παθουν κατι τα πουλια!
Φανταζομαι πως ειναι κλουβα πτησης,ετσι?

----------


## nxr26

Καλησπερα....
ναι ειναι κλουβα πτησης δε γινετε να ζευγαρωσουν ολα μαζι .
Θα γινει χαμος.
εχει μονο καναρινια.περνω καθε σεζον τα ζευγαρια που χρειαζομαι για αναπαραγωγη και τα βαζω σε ζευγαρωστρες σε αλλο μερος.
Και μετα τα μικρα εκει .
Εκει μεσα ξεχειμωνιαζουν ολα μαζι .καθε χρονο δινω καποια και κραταω εναν αριθμο για την επομενη χρονια.Ανταλαζω τα θυλικα για να μην εχω προβληματα αιμομιξιας.μεσα στη κλουβα υπαρχουν και καποια γερικα και κανα δυο με προβληματα ορασης,ναζησουν οσο καλητερο γινετε.
Οσο για το γουρνακι αν παρατηρησετε τα δυο γλαστρακια λειτουργουν σαν φυλτρο εχουν μεσα δυο κουκουκλια με ελαφροπετρα και φυλτραρουν το νερο με μια αντλια που ανεβαζει το νερο και το ανακυκλωνει .επισεις υπαρχει μεσα και ενα φλοτερ ,,,απο καζανακι που συμπληρωνει το νερο που χανετε απο την υπερχειληση.
Υπαρχει και δευτερη αυτοματη ποτηστρα ειναι αυτη η καφε που ειναι στο πλεγμα μπροστα.
Αυτη τηστιγμη η κλουβα ειναι σκεπασμενη με ναυλον για τον αερα και το κρυο.μετα το πασχα θα γινει επεκταση προς τα δεξια κατα 1,5 μετρο οποτε θα μεγαλωσει κι αλλο.
Εκθεση εγραψα...αλλα πιστευω να σας αρεσει και θελω να ακουσω και γνωμες κι ηδεες για να το κανω καλητερο.
Δε φανταζεσται ποση ηρεμια μας δινει οταν καθομαστε και πινουμε καφε και ακουμε γυρω στα 10 αρσενικα να κανουν διαγωνισμους κελαηδισματος....

----------


## kostaskirki

> Δε φανταζεσται ποση ηρεμια μας δινει οταν καθομαστε και πινουμε καφε και ακουμε γυρω στα 10 αρσενικα να κανουν διαγωνισμους κελαηδισματος....


Αυτο ειναι το καλυτερο!! Δεν υπαρχει!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ καλό και άνετο φαίνεται!!  :Happy: 
Μπράβο σου.

Ερωτήσεις: Αυτό που γυρνάει -το κουνολόσυρμα- πάνω τι είναι; Αυτή που είναι μέσα στο γύρισμα είναι καρδερίνα;

----------


## kostaskirki

Τι επιασε το ματι σου!! Πω πω πω!!
Ευγε Ευθυμη!!

----------


## nxr26

Ειμαι κατα της αιχμαλωσιας αγριοπουλων οπως καρδερινες οπως ειμαι κατα και της αναπαραγωγης τους γιατι και τα δαχτυλιδωμενα εχουν προελθει απο αγριες καρδερινες.Αυτο που επιασε το αετισιο ματι σου ηταν οντως μια καρδερινα.Οι φωτογραφειες εχουν τραβιχτει πριν 2 μηνες και η συγκεκριμενη ειναι απο ανταλαγη με γειτωνα του εδωσα μαλιστα ενα ζευγαρη καναρινια για να παρω τη συγγεκριμενη, να τη ταισω και τελικα να ελευθερωθει πριν κανα μηνα περιπου.
Και μαλιστα ηταν και μικρο σε ηλικια..
Δεν εχω λογο να πω ψεματα.Οπως ειπα ειμαι κατα της αιχμαλωσιας στους και της αναπαραγωγης τους.Παντως ουτε εγω δε την ειδα εκει στη φωτογραφια ....αετος.
Αυτο το κουνελοσυρμα το εφτιαξα για να κουρνιαζουν το βραδι ,οπως και κανουν,Τη νυχτα μαζευονται ολα μαζι εκει μεσα και κοιμουνται

----------


## Efthimis98

Δε σε κατέκρινα για κάτι... !! Ίσα ίσα που με την εξήγησή σου αναθεώρησα πολλά, ειδικά για εσένα που εισαι νέο σχετικά μέλος και δε σε πολυξέρουμε ακόμη!!  :Happy: 
Μπράβο σου για ακόμη μία φορά!!

----------


## nxr26

Καλα εκανες και ανφερθικες γιατι ηθελα να αναφερθω και εγω στις καρδερινες.Δε μου αρεσει που τις πιανουν και το οτι τις ζευγαρωνουν και θεωρουμε τις δαχτυλιδωμενες ''νομιμες'' ουτε αυτο πιστευω εγω οτι ειναι σωστο γιατι και οι δαχτυλιδωμενες εχουν προελθει απο ελευθερα πουλια πιασμεναμε ξοβεργες και με δυχτια στην ελλαδα και στο εξωτερικο....μην ξεφευγω ομως απο το θεμα μου απλα ηθελα να αναφερθω σε αυτο.και ευχαριστω για το χωρο ...
εχω δωσει πολλα καναρινια κατα καιρους σε pet shop  για να ελευθερωσω καρδερινες.
χαιρομαι παντως που σας αρεσει η ....βιλα ετσι τη λεω εγω...επαυλη.

----------


## Gardelius

> Καλα εκανες και ανφερθικες γιατι ηθελα να αναφερθω και εγω στις καρδερινες.Δε μου αρεσει που τις πιανουν και το οτι τις ζευγαρωνουν και θεωρουμε τις δαχτυλιδωμενες ''νομιμες'' ουτε αυτο πιστευω εγω οτι ειναι σωστο γιατι και οι δαχτυλιδωμενες εχουν προελθει απο ελευθερα πουλια πιασμεναμε ξοβεργες και με δυχτια στην ελλαδα και στο εξωτερικο....μην ξεφευγω ομως απο το θεμα μου απλα ηθελα να αναφερθω σε αυτο.και ευχαριστω για το χωρο ...
> *εχω δωσει πολλα καναρινια κατα καιρους σε pet shop  για να ελευθερωσω καρδερινες.*
> χαιρομαι παντως που σας αρεσει η ....βιλα ετσι τη λεω εγω...επαυλη.


Μπράβο και από μένα Νίκο για την πράξη σου αυτή !!!

Τέτοια μέλη θέλουμε στο greekbirdclub !!!!!  με σεβασμό στη φύση και όλα τα πλάσματα της. 

Περιμένουμε και άλλες φωτό και από τον χώρο που κάνεις τις αναπαραγωγές !

Πάντως και εκεί μεσα σε ζευγαρωστρες να τα βάζεις μια χαρα χώρος είναι  :winky:

----------


## jk21

Παντως απο το να πανε τα καναρινια μας σε αγνωστης ποιοτητας πελατες ενος pet shop και το pet shop να κερδισει χρηματα απο την πωληση και να συνεχιζει με αυτα να προμηθευεται πιασμενα (και να ενισχυει του πουλοπιαστες στη συνεχεια της ηλιθιοτητας τους )  ,υπαρχει και αλλος τροπος να σωθουν οι καρδερινες  ...

η καταγγελια οτι στο δασαρχειο οτι στο  ταδε pet shop πουλανε πιασμενα ,εστω και οχι ενυπογραφα

----------


## vasilis.a

ωραια η κατασκευη σου αλλα αν επιτρεπεις 2 παρατηρησεις..αν εχεις γατες ποντικια η αλλα αρπακτικα.αυτο το κουνελοσυρμα δεν σε προστατευει.οι πατηθρες που εβαλες μεσα φαινοντα αρκετα πυκνες και πλεγμενες μεταξυ τους.αποτελεσμα ειναι οι πιο χαμηλες να ειναι παντα λερωμενες.στα μακρια η οριζοντια κλαδια καψε τα μικροτερα που πεταγονται και δεν προσφερουν τιποτα στα πουλια.οπως και ολα αυτα τα χριστουγεννιατικα.αυτα.

----------


## blackmailer

κι εγώ ήθελα να ρωτήσω, δεν έχεις καθόλου γάτες, ποντίκια κτλ??? εμείς σε κλούβα μεγάλη που έχουμε budgie έχουμε βάλει διπλό πλέγμα παντού για να μην ορμάνε οι γάτες !!! το αποτέλεσμα είναι βέβαια όχι και τόσο καλό γιατί χάνουμε οπτικά τα πουλάκια μας αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν κινδυνεύουν πλέον!!! πολύ ωραία κατασκευή πάντως!! συγχαρητήρια!!!

----------


## nxr26

Καλησπερα ,ειχα παει παλι στα..''μωρα μου''.
Να απαντησω πρωτα σε οσους εχετε απορια για τις γατες,...Εχω 7 γατες σας πληρωφορω οτι δεν εχει ορμιξει καμια για το λογο οτι δε μπορυν να τους κανουν κατι.
καπου ειχα μια φωτογραφεια δε τη βρισκω θα γελαγατε.,,,ειναι η γατα κοντα στο πλεγμα και δυο καναρινια 1ο ποντους απο το πλεγμα τσιμπανε και κοιτανε τη γατα σα να ειναι εξωγηινος.η γατα κανει πως πλησιαζει και αυτα το μονο που κανουν ειναι 2 βηματα πισω χωρις να τρομαζουν,η κλουβα βρισκετε εκει 2 χρονια και ποιο πριν ηταν σε αλλο σημειο γυρω στα 5 χρονια και ποτε δεν ειχα προβλημα με επιθεση απο γατες,ποντικια δεν πλησιαζουν γιατι οι γατες κοιμουνται και πανω στη κλουβα πολλες φορες,ειχα και σκυλο ο οποιος κοιμοταν μαζι με τις γατες.
Τωρα τις ζευγαρωστρες εχω σκεφτη να τις βαλω και μεσα αλλα επειδη θα εχω και καποια τα οποια δε θα ζευγαρωνουν ,γερικα, ενα πουλι με ενα ματι και κανα δυο με προβληματα στα ποδια,,ποτε δεν εγκαταλυπω τους τραυματιες και τουςηλικιωμενους.και γι αυτο το λογο φοβαμαι οτι θα εχω προβληματα αν βαώ τις ζευγαρωστρες μεσα.
Τις βαζω σε αλλο σημειο .
Να πω οτι η κλουβα βρισκεται στην Αρτεμιδα ''για οσους ξερουν τη περιοχη,και εγω μενω οχι μονιμα, στη νεα ιωνια,βρισκομαι ομως εκει 2 με 3 φορες τη βδομαδα τωρα που ειναι χειμωνας.
Και οταν φτιαξει ο καιρος μενω μονιμα εκει και απολαμβανω το πρωινο καφε.Ζευγαρωνουν και εδω και εκει εχω μεγαλη βοηθεια σε αυτο απο το πατερα μου οποτε και εγω να μην ειμαι κοντα στα ζευγαρια εχουν εναν συνταξιουχο ολη μερα.
Πιστευω να σας καληψα αλλα περιμενω και αλλες ηδεες και αποριες και βοηθεια.
Εκθεση παλι ε;

----------


## mrsoulis

μπραβο και απο εμενα πολυ καλη προσπαθεια!!! ανυπομονω και εγω να φτιαξω την δικη μου μολις καλυτερεψει λιγακι ο καιρος...

----------


## nxr26

σημερα ανταλαξα 10 θυλικα δικα μου καναρινια με ενα φιλο γιατι ηταν αδερφια με τα δικα μου .
Τις εχω εδω στην αθηνα μαζι μου να τις ετοιμασω με τροφη να στρωσει και το φτερωμα τους γιατι σε κανα δυο εχουν βγει τα φτερα βρισκοντουσαν σε μια κλουβα με αλλες που ειχα πυρωση και τραβαγε η μια τα φτερα της αλλης.
σε κανα μηνα που θα βαλω τα ζευγαρια θα εχουν στρωσε .
τωρα αυγο και ενυσχημενη τροφη.Με χωρταρικα ,και φρουτα και αυγο.Αυριο θα ανεβασω και φωτογραφιες απο τα ''κοριτσια''.
Δε τις παω ακομα στη κλουβα ειναι νωρις για αυτες κανει κρυο εκει και φοβαμαι μηπως τις ταραξω.

----------


## nxr26

εχω ανεβασει καποιες νεες φοτογραφεις στο αλμπουμ με τα ''παιδια''..
εχω αφησει μεσα μονο τα αγορια τα κοριτσια τα εχω εδω και τα περιποιουμε για να ετοιμαστουν για την αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο.
φαινονται και ταχωρταρικα και τα αυγα που τους εβαλα ,τσουκνιδα,ζοχος,και λλα χωρταρακια παραγωγης του οικοπεδου και καροτο ,,,
Πιστευω να φαινονται οι φωτο.

----------


## mrsoulis

μια χαρα φαινονται... αν μπορουσα μονο να σου προτεινω να ανοιγεις τα καροτα στα δυο να εχουν προσβαση στο πιο μαλακο μερος και να τους βαζεις και λιγοτερα... παντως μπραβο σου και οσο για την ιδεα με τη σχαρα για λαχανικα φρουτα και αυγα.... την εκλεψα ήδη!!!

----------


## nxr26

Η ποσοτητα ειναι αναλογη των ''ατομων'' που βρισκονται μεσα στο χωρο.Ειναι μεσα γυρω στα 20 πουλια χωρις τις θυλικες που τις εχω εδω.
Ειναι λιγο παρατημενη αυτη τη περιοδο λογο χειμωνα και επειδη μετα το πασχα θα γινει επεκτασει προς τα δεξια οπως τη βλεπουμε, θα φυγει ενα δεντρο και θα πρει αλλο εναμιση μετρο.
το δεντρο ειναι μια γερικη συκια που μονο βρωμια δινει εδω και δυο χρονια.και τα καροτα ειναι σκισμενα στα 3.

----------


## mrsoulis

α συγγνωμη λαθος δικο μου ισως το ειδα πολυ γρηγορα και εμεινα με την εντυπωση οτι ηταν ολοκληρα... μπραβο ομως πολυ καλη δουλεια... προβληματα με τσακωμους τωρα που τα αρσενικα ειναι μονα τους εχεις παρατηρήσει;

----------


## jk21

> εχω ανεβασει καποιες νεες φοτογραφεις στο αλμπουμ με τα ''παιδια''..
> εχω αφησει μεσα μονο τα αγορια τα κοριτσια τα εχω εδω και τα περιποιουμε για να ετοιμαστουν για την αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο.
> φαινονται και ταχωρταρικα και τα αυγα που τους εβαλα ,τσουκνιδα,ζοχος,και λλα χωρταρακια παραγωγης του οικοπεδου και καροτο ,,,
> Πιστευω να φαινονται οι φωτο.



http://s95.photobucket.com/user/nhri...?sort=3&page=1

----------


## nxr26

Καλημερα,τα αρσενικα παρ οτι ειναι σχεδον μονα τους (εχει 2 με 3 παλιες μανες γιαγιαδες πια)δε τσακωνονται ,εχουν χωρο μεγαλο μεσα στη κλουβα και εκτος απο αυτο δεν ειναι ακομα πυρωμενα τοσο πολυ.
Κθεται το καθενα στη γωνια του και δινει το δικο του ρεσιταλ φωνης.
Ειναι παραδεισος πιγα εχτες εκατσα 3 4 ωρες και το απολαυσα.

----------


## nxr26

Εδω ειναι τα κοριτσια που τα εχω εδω μαζι  μου και τα περιποιουμε ξεχωριστα...''γυναικες θελουν το χρονο τους''.
Με το αυγο τους τους ,τα χωρταρκια τους και οτι αλλο χρειαστουν για να αποδωσουν σωστα την περιοδο που ερχονται.Θα μπουν και αυτες στη βιλα σε λιγες μερες μολις σιγουρευτω οτι ειναι ολα οκ .
στη τελευταια φαινεται η αυτοματη ποτηστρα που εχω στη κλουβα.

----------


## jk21

Με το κλουβι που ειναι σκουριασμενο ,κινδυνευουνε με τοξικωση .Πρεπει να βαφτει ή να αλλαξει ! Αν ηταν παπαγαλοι που δαγκωνουν τα καγκελα ,θα ειχες ηδη θεμα ! 

Ομως και τα καναρινια συχνα παιρνουν τροφη πχ αυγοτροφη ,την βαζουν στα καγκελα και την γλειφουν

----------


## nxr26

Θα μεινουν μεσα σε αυτα τα κλουβια για μια βδομαδα ακομα και μετα θα πανε και ευτες στη κλουβα.
Για την αναπαραγωγη εχω ηδη παραγγειλη για φετος 4 καινουριες γιατι δε μου φτανουν πεταξα της παλιες
Αν και ποτε δεν ειχα καποιο προβλημα με δηλιτηριαση η καποια αρρωστια σε πουλια ,παντα τις αλλαζω για να εχω το κεφαλι μου υσηχο

----------


## G.T

και το μειγμα στις ταιστρες.......χμ.....πολυχρωμο μου φαινεται......αρα μαλλον θελει αλλαγη.....

----------


## nxr26

Το μειγμα δεν ειναι καθολου πολυχρωμο μπορει να εχει μερικους χρωματιστους σβολους αλλα δεν επηρεαζει καθολου τη διατροφη τους εξαλλου τα πουλια ειναι ολα υγειεστατα και ποτε δεν ειχα προβληματαπου να αφορουσαν τη διατροφη τους.
Αγοραζω τη τροφη σε τσουβαλι και περνω επιπλεων συμπληρωμα καναβουριου και αλλων σπορων για να ενησχυωτη διτροφη τουςσυν τα χωρταρικα τα αυγα τους οτι χρειαζονται.

----------


## mrsoulis

το περιμενα οτι ολοι θα σου που για τα πολυχρωμα μπισκοτακια... αν εισαι ευχαριστημενος ενταξει αλλα μιας και περνεις τσουβαλι, οποτε βρεις λιγο χρονο ριξε μια ματια στην ενοτητα με την διατροφη και ψαξε ειδικα για την επιλογη των σπορων... θα βρεις πολλα χρησιμα πραγματα... η επιλογη βεβαια παντα σου ανηκει αλλα καλο ειναι να διαβαζεις και εμπειριες αλλα και γνωσεις αλλων... εξαλλου ολοι το καλυτερο θελουμε πιστευω... καλο διάβασμα!

----------


## nxr26

Θα ριξω μια ματια γιατι και μενα δε μου αρεσει να εχει μεσα διαφορα ασχετα απο σπορους και αλλα.
Οπως δε μου αρεσει να εχει πολυ απο αυτους τους μαυρους στρογγυλους σπορους που ποτε δε τους τρωνε.
Για την ωρα παω να μαζεψω τα ''κοριτσια''απο το μπαλκονι γιατι η νυχτα προβλεπεται βαρια και πολυ κρυα

----------


## jk21

> Οπως δε μου αρεσει να εχει πολυ απο αυτους τους μαυρους στρογγυλους σπορους που ποτε δε τους τρωνε.



εξυπνα πουλια !

----------


## G.T

νικο εγω δεν το ειπα ουτε για να σε θιξω ουτε να σου κανω τον ξυπνιο.....παρα τα 6-7 χρονια που ασχολουμε και γω .....μαθαινω ακομα πολλα....παρα πολλα....μια ψυχη εδω μεσα γνωριζει καλα τι εννοω.....το τι ταιζει ο καθενας....δικαιωμα του να το κανει.....και καλα κανει.....

----------


## nxr26

Οχι καμια σχεση τι να θικτω ,,ειμαι στο χομπη αυτο με τα καναριναι απο 10 χρονων με το πατερα μου και ειμαι 36 και ακομα ρωταω να μαθαινω για τα παντα που εχουν ν ακανουν με τη διατροφη τους ,τη ζωη τους και οτι εχει να κανει με τα καναρινια.
Ειμαι εδω για να  βοηθηθω και να βοηθησω με την οποια εμπειρια εχω.πολυ θα εχουν περισοτερες γνωσεις απο αμενα σιγουρα.
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ψαχνω μια τροφη που να μην εχει ολα αυτα τα περιεργα μεσα και ειναι καθαρη απο ολα αυτα και να δινει μονο καλα.

----------


## mrsoulis

με τοσα πουλακια που εχεις θα μπορουσες να φτιαξεις ακομα και το δικο σου μειγμα με το την βοηθεια των ειδικων σε αυτο το φορουμ... ισως και να σε συμφερει! εγω αν μεγαλωσω το κοπαδι αυτο εχω σκοπο να κανω παντως...

----------


## nxr26

Καλησπερα ,εχω σκοπο μετα το πασχα να ριξω μεσα στη κλουβα μερικα σρτυκια ,,πια ειναι η γνωμη σας για αυτο;Να το κανω μπορουν να συνηπαρχουν αυτα τα ηδοι η θα εχω προβληματα ,;Μου εχουν πει καποιοι να βαλω γιατι θα καθαριζουν και τις ακαθαρσιες και οτι τροφες πεφτουν κατω .

----------


## mrsoulis

Φανταζομαι οτι θα τους κοψεις και τα φτερα να μην πετανε ψηλα ε; Αν ειναι ετσι εχω ακουσει οτι αναπαραγονται και πολυ ευκολα... νομιζω μαλιστα οτι τα αυγα τους μπαινουν και σε εκκολαπτικες μηχανες... Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ομως οτι κανουν με τα ωδικά νομίζω ειναι λιγο βρωμιαρικα...

----------


## nxr26

δυο σημερινες με αρκετο ζωχο,τσουκνιδα και αυγο ...οι ακαθαρσιες στο εδαφος καθαριστικαν μετα απο λιγο μη με παρεξηγηται αλλα φτανω αργα και πολλες φορες ειναι σκωταδι και δε βλεπω ουτε τη μυτη μου .

----------


## nxr26

Καλησπερα και καλο πασχα σε ολους
Καιρο εχω να ανανεωσω φωτογραφειες και ειπα να σας διξω μερικες καινουριες
Τα κοριτσια μου μεσα στη κλουβα εχουν αποφασισει να με τρελανουν και κανουν φωλιες οπου ναναι και γεννανε ποιο ευκολα απο τις αλλες που βρισκονται σε ζευγαρωστρες και ειναι μονες και ηρεμες.
Ειναι ομως καλες στο χτισιμο δε μπορειται να πειτε ;
Ηταν και μια φωλια την οποια ειχαν πλεξει πανω στα κλαρια αλλα τη χαλασανε και η ιδια εφτιαξε τελικα σε καλαθακι που τους εβαλα .
τωρα θα δουμε.Παντως τις παρακολουθω για την ωρα δε μοθυ τσακωνονται ,τα αρσενικα εχουν διαλεξει τις γυναικες τους και επικρατη μια ηρεμια μεσα στη πολυκατοικια ..
θαδιξει οταν θα αρχισουν να βγαινουν τα μικρα.
Αυτα απο μενα για την απολαυστε,εγω παντως τις χαιρομαι .
καλη ανασταση να εχουμε.

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα και καλή Ανάσταση και σε σένα. 

Νίκο όντως είναι πολύ καλό- χτισμένες οι φωλιές με αρκετό υλικό. 

Εύχομαι να έχεις πολλά μικρά και όλα στο κλαρί.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Τόσο μα τόσο καλές φωλιές δεν έχω ξαναδεί ποτεεεεε ...
Μπράβο πολλά μπράβο !
Καλή συνέχεια !! ::  ::  ::  :Happy0065:

----------


## jk21

ουτε καρδερινισιες να ηταν  .... !!!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Χρονια πολλα Χριστος ανεστη.
Παντος νομιζω οτι αν καποια στιγμη ανοιξει παλι η οικοδομη θα βγαλεις λεφτακια  :Happy0065:

----------


## nxr26

Κι ομως ειναι καναρες και οι φωλιες με 3 και 4 αυγα η καθε μια.θα περιμενω να δω τι θα βγαλουν
Χριστος ανεστη και χρονια πολλα σε ολους.
Οτανπορεσω θα ανεβασω και αλλες με τα κοριτσια.

----------


## nxr26

Καλησπερα να κανω και μια ανανεωση μετα απο καιρο..
Οι φωλιες που σας εδιξα πριν λιγες μερες εχουν ηδη βγαλει καποια μωρα και μετα και την επεμβαση μου ,μοιρασα καποια αυγουλακια να μην εχουν καποιες πολλα και καποιες λιγοτερα 
καποια κλουβια.
Μολις μπορεσω θα ανεβασω  δυο τρεις φωτογραφειες

----------


## nxr26

αυτες τραβιχτικαν εχτες
σημερα εχουν βγει κανα δυο ακομα αλλα δε προλαβα να βγαλω φωτο γιατι εφυγα 
τη δευτερα .
και εχω και τα ζευγαρια στις ζευγαρωστρες που για την ωρα πανε καλα .
θα ανεβασω και απο αυτα τα μωρα μου οταν μπορεσω

----------


## mrsoulis

φανταστικα είναι όλα περιμένουμε περισσότερες φωτογραφίες....

----------


## nxr26

Θα προσπαθησω να βγαλω και αλλες δε θελω να τις ενοχλω ακομα και περιμενω να σηκωνονται απο μονες τους για να μη τις στρεσαρω.
Οι δυο πρωτες ειναι το υλικο για τις φωλιες στη κλουβα.και ο τροπος που το εχω ναλει για να το τραβανε.
Σημερα εβαλα αλλο ενα ζευγαρακι σε ζευγαρωστρα για ποιο ελεγχομενο ζευγαρωμα.ειναι ετοιμα τα πουλια.
Ειπαμε η φυση κανει θαυματα.
Πυρωνουν μονα τους και οταν ειναι ετοιμα.στην εποχη τους αυτο μ αρεσει.
Οταν μπορεσω θα ανεβασω κι αλλες φωτο.

----------


## jk21

Νικο με το μοιρασμα των αυγων ,εχεις εξασφαλισει τροπο να μην εχεις αιμομιξιες αργοτερα; πως θα ξεχωρισεις τα μικρα (πραγματικα αδερφια με τα υπολοιπα )

----------


## nxr26

καλησπερα .
καθε χρονο κανω ανταλαγες τα θυλικα μου με αλλα θυλικα απο αλλους και ετσι δεν εχω φοβο να ποτε να βαλω αδερφια μεταξη τους .
η και αρσενικα .
κραταω καποια αρσενικα που θελω να για μενα για να βαλω την αλλη χρονια σε ζευγαρια και τα βαζω με θυλικα που εχω ηδη ανταλαξει.
αν θελω να κρατησω καποια θυλικα που μου κανουν απλα τα βαζω με αρσενικα που εχω ανταλαξει και ετσι δεν εχω ποτε προβλημα με αιμομηξια.
Εχω δυο τρεις γνωστους που εχουν πετ σοπ οι οποιοι εχουν και μου ανταλαζουν ,παντα διαλεγω τα πουλια να ειναι σωστα ,και με φιλους που εχουν και αυτοι παραγωγη ,
ετσι και αλλιως δε χρεισημοποιο δαχτυλιδια ,ειμαι κατα για λογους τραυματισμων και δε μου αρεσει να το βλεπω στο πουλι.
Οποτε με τη μεθοδο της ανταλαγης δεν εχω ποτε προβλημα.
Και με την ευκαιρια να πω οτι και απο εδω οποιος θελει μπορουμε να ανταλαξουμε καποια πουλια οταν ερθει η ωρα,τα δικα μου ειναι κοινα καναρινια.
Καποια θυλικα η αρσενικα ολα σε μικρη ηλικια 3 μηνων το πολυ ,ακοπμα ειναι νωρις οποτε οταν ερθει εκεινη η ωρα θα βαλω και αγελεια στις ανταλαγες,.

----------


## nikolaslo

Νικο εχω βασιμες υποψιες οτι το πουλακι στο #48 ειναι θηλυκο...γιατι αλλιως δεν εξηγειται η γκρινια που κανει.
Να σου ζησουν τα πουλακια σου να ειναι γερα.

----------


## nxr26

και αλλη μια ακομα που μου ξεφυγε και δε την ανεβασα
ποιο μετα θα ανεβασω και απο τα μωρα στις ζευγαρωστρες

----------


## gordon

να σου ζήσουν Νίκο !!

----------


## nxr26

Καλησπερα ,δεν εχω ανεβασει αλλες φωτογραφειες γιατι τρεχω και δε προλαβαινω ,απλα να αναφερω οτι τα περισοτερα  μικρα μαζι και αλλα που βγικαν απο το αυγο τους εχουν αρχισει και πετανε η ειναι ετοιμα να πεταξουν .
Θ ανεβασω αυτες τις μερες οταν μπορεσω απο ολα και απο αυτα που βρισκονται στις ζευγαρωστρες,
Με την ευκαιρια να πω και ευχριστω στο φιλο Γιωργο (ασωτοσ) για τα κοριτσια του που μου εμπιστευτικε ,που παροτι εχουν μια αναπυρια στα ποδια ειναι και οι δυο μια χαρα και η μια μαλιστα σε λιγες μερες θα μου φερει και απογονους καθως κλωσαει αυγουλακια.

----------

